# any recalls on Goodyear Eagle LS-2 RunOnFlat tires?



## BavarianDoc (Apr 23, 2003)

long story short... this is my 2nd time replacing the tire in 6 months on my 6series. there's a gash on sidewall and these tires appear to be of such poor quality.

in NYC roads are not the greatest but I've had cars with run flats before and never had these types of problems.

any idea if Goodyear offers any kind of warranty and/or recall? my latest tire, I have not used for more than 500 miles.

pls chime in.

thanx


----------



## JimH46 (Sep 27, 2013)

I have these on my X1 and no problems so far in 7 months. But there are lots of complaints on tirerack.com about this tire needing to be replaced after hitting a pothole.


----------



## rdfinest (May 5, 2015)

I drive a 2014 535ix with the same goodyear eagle ls2 245-40-19 RFT tires. There is an issue with these tires. The dealer and BMW are no help, all they want to know is if you purchased the tire and wheel warranty. Now I know why they were pushing the warranty when I was purchasing my car. Both my front tires got sidewall bubbles after about 6K miles. 
Call Goodyear customer service 1-800-321-2136, get a claim # and make an appt. at your nearest Goodyear factory dealer. 
they gave me two replacement second generation tires which they said were new part numbers and reengineered, and made better, at 50% consignment as a courtesy. So they are aware of problems with the tires.
Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] Tire NJ (Feb 11, 2013)

rdfinest said:


> Call Goodyear customer service 1-800-321-2136, get a claim # and make an appt. at your nearest Goodyear factory dealer.
> they gave me two replacement second generation tires which they said were new part numbers and reengineered, and made better, at 50% consignment as a courtesy. So they are aware of problems with the tires.
> Good luck.


+1

Call Goodyear and start the claim process. You should be able to get something off the cost of new ones. Goodyear isn't the best to deal with on these issues though. You may want to change brands if you can afford to.

--Greg


----------



## BavarianDoc (Apr 23, 2003)

this is something that need to be brought up to Attorney General in your current state for recall to be made by Goodyear on these tires and free replacement. I have already replaced 4 tires and have less than 9,000 miles. 

Goodyear will give you a break on tire price but these are $400 tire + tax + mounting/balancing where there is no guarantee a few months down the line it won't fail.

I need to replace a tire for 5th time now and not sure what to do. There are so many barely used to buy on forums/ebay because people are getting rid off all four immediately due to very low performance and bad reviews.


----------

